# Anyone know what these are?



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Found them at an LFS and I'm curious. Grabbed a few but I'm not sure what they are.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

And this one? Pic is terrible but he won't sit still.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's another one, all help appreciated!


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Hard to tell from your photo but looks like regular tiger shrimps to me if the eyes are black... probably wild caught ones as they tend to display a wider range of colours than farm raised ones.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------

